# GRCA Top 20 Invitational



## Brave

How do you find the AKC rankings? 

I'm also interested in know how dogs are selected as top 20. I thought it was based on accumulated points but idk.


----------



## ArkansasGold

If you just google "AKC Grand Champion Points" this page will come up: https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/grand_championship/index.cfm?type=gc&section=gcp&sso=rel 

You can pick the breed and the year, or lifetime. Of course, really old dogs won't show up because the GCH system hasn't been around that long. I thought it was based on points for a calendar year, but neither 2017 or 2018 to date match the list that GRCA announced this morning, so now I have no idea. 

I hope one of the others will chime in!


----------



## Brave

So I'm looking at that link and the list side by side and I'm seeing common names:

No. 1	GCHS CH Amica And Blueprint's Golden Road	-Check! 
No. 2	GCHS CH Hillock's Jack Daniel'S RA JH CA RATN CGC	-Check! 
No. 3	GCHS CH Summits I Can Cry If I Want To	-Check! 
No. 4	GCHG CH Rush Hill's See Q'Will To Golden Hills	-Check!
No. 5	GCHS CH Bear Valley's Luciano Mi Tesoro RN CGCA TKI - Check! 
No. 6	GCHS CH Flying Nico De Himmelstein	- Check! 
GCHG CH Scion Special Addition	-Check! 
No. 8	GCHS CH Futura Lime Me Entertain You	-Check! 
No. 9	GCHB CH Amica & Blueprint Take 'Em By Storm DJ	-Check! 
No. 10	GCHB CH Scion Mr. Right For Cbear	-Check! 
No. 11	GCHG CH Sweetgold Double Down	-Check! 
No. 12	GCHS CH Tamarack All That Jazz BN RE NA NAJ OAP AJP NFP DS DJ CGC TKN -Check!
GCHS CH Hi-Tide's Island Of Love	-Check!
No. 14	GCHB CH Kingslanding's Eastern Heroine	-Check! 
No. 15	GCHS CH Goodlife's Duff The Magic Dragon	-Check! 
No. 16	GCH CH Boca Gold's Quarterly Dividends	- Check! 
No. 17	GCHB CH Tamarack Oughtabe The Mayor	-Check! 
No. 18	GCH CH Summit's Game Set Match CGC	-Check!

---I think these two below don't "count" cause there are 2 tied for place above
No. 19	GCHB CH Scion I'M A Game Changer At Lazy Paws	Bitch	83 
No. 20	GCHB CH Mountain's Hot Pursuit To Sunbolyn	Dog	82 


Names on the Top 20 that I didn't find according to the above rankings: 
Goldtales Backwoods Barbie (Ranked# 23)
Mcins Broxden Riesling to the Occasion (Ranked #35)
Nocatee Wonderland's Stone in Love (Ranked #21)
Teddybears Rock Rudson (Ranked #22)
Trilogys Under the Kilt (Ranked #28)


----------



## ArkansasGold

Brave said:


> ---I think these two below don't "count" cause there are 2 tied for place above
> No. 19	GCHB CH Scion I'M A Game Changer At Lazy Paws	Bitch	83
> No. 20	GCHB CH Mountain's Hot Pursuit To Sunbolyn	Dog	82
> 
> 
> Names on the Top 20 that I didn't find according to the above rankings:
> Goldtales Backwoods Barbie (Ranked# 23)
> Micins Broxden Riesling to the Occasion (Ranked #35)
> Nocatee Wonderland's Stone in Love (Ranked #21)
> Teddybears Rock Rudson (Ranked #22)
> Trilogys Under the Kilt (Ranked #28)


This is the part where I got confused. I counted 23 total. Riese (#35) was #1 in 2017, and Trilogy's Under the Kilt was #2. So maybe it's different dates? Not calendar years, but something specific to the GRCA?


----------



## Brave

ArkansasGold said:


> This is the part where I got confused. Riese (#35) was #1 in 2017, and Trilogy's Under the Kilt was #2. So maybe it's different dates? Not calendar years, but something specific to the GRCA?


My friend in conformation says its from the last Invitational to 6/31 but it can include dogs who finished last year. Idk if that means retired from showing or what. But if two of the unlisted dogs were top dogs last year, I can understand why you'd include them here.


----------



## ArkansasGold

That makes sense. I was thinking that it had to just be a different set of dates. I will probably get to see several of these dogs in person this weekend at the Houston cluster! I think "finished" means finished their championship and started showing as a special. It would be hard for an unfinished champion to finish and get enough GCH points to make it into the Top 20 during the qualifying period, but it can definitely be done.

I'm about 90% sure that Riese won Best of Breed all 5 days at the Houston cluster last year.


----------



## Brave

I'm super excited! Two of the dogs were at the show I attended in June and I know their owners or breeders so I'm like head of heels excited for them to show at the gala. Way to go!!!


----------



## ArkansasGold

Well I got to see Mulan, Kinglanding's Eastern Heroine take BOB yesterday! I'm not sure who got BOS, but I think it was McClain (Rush Hill's See Q'Will to Golden Hills). I will double check after the results are up on the Onofrio website.


----------

